# Potassium Metabisulfite /Potassium Sorbate How much?



## jhawk (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a 6 gallon Pinot Noir Juice bucket its been going in secondary and I'm down to 1.000 SG. Ready to stabilize and degas. How much Potassium Metabisulfite and Potassium Sorbate do I add to stabilize the wine. I also plan to add packet of Isinglass to clear. Plus Ill degas with drill. Thanks


----------



## frosti (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorbate only if u plan to backsweeten....k meta id do a normal dose quarter tsp if you haven't added any other than pre fermentation.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 12, 2013)

If you leave it off dry at 1.000, you need both the sulfite and the sorbate. If you let it finish up to about 0.990 to 0.994 then no sorbate would be needed, but you have residual sugar at 1.000. A common dose is 1/4 tsp sulfite and 1 tablespoon sorbate (1/2 tsp / gallon). Check the bag of sorbate for their recommended amount first.


----------



## skipdonohue (Nov 12, 2013)

Do not sorbate this wine..period..… especially if you plan on putting it through MLF


----------



## grapeman (Nov 12, 2013)

I agree with skip about not sorbating a Pinot Noir. It would be a much better idea to let it finish fermenting. Then you don't need the sorbate. I only bring up the sorbate because if you don't add it to an off dry red, it will become fizzy in the bottle or even blow the corks. He mentions no sorbate if you are doing mlf (which you don't mention). Again I would let it go dry and do an mlf on it since it is from a juice bucket (but don't sorbate it). If doing mlf, hold off on the sulfite also since that will inhibit the mlf bacteria.


----------



## jhawk (Nov 12, 2013)

Wasn't planning on MLF the wine. What causes the fizzy to the wine? Even if you add Kmeta doesn't it stop the yeast from fermenting and no fizzy? SG is down to .995


----------



## GreginND (Nov 13, 2013)

jhawk said:


> Wasn't planning on MLF the wine. What causes the fizzy to the wine? Even if you add Kmeta doesn't it stop the yeast from fermenting and no fizzy? SG is down to .995



no, not necessarily. Wine yeasts are more resilient and the so2 will dissipate over time. So renewed fermentation is a problem. The sorbate prevents the yeast from reproducing keeping the wine stable.


----------

